

Ask HN: At what company size do downtime postmortems wane? - phereford

Background: At my day job, have been using Mixpanel for over 16 months. The first 13.5 months were flawless in terms of service, uptime, and support. The last 2.5 months have seen 3 MAJOR outages (my definition of MAJOT being over 1 hour in length).<p>I haven&#x27;t seen a single postmortem for any of these  outages. Given how large I imagine Mixpanel to be and that I view them as a software company, I expect a postmortem for events like these.<p>Am I off base? Should I just continue forking money over to them and not ask for such things?
======
dhruvbird
I think you're better off demanding an explanation since I would expect that
companies become more serious about this sort of thing as they grow rather
than less serious (as seems to be happening).

~~~
phereford
Agreed. The company I work for pays on the order of $4k/mth for this
particular provider and it's inexcusable when this downtime happens and we
hear nothing other than "Our DC Node went down". Why did it go down? What are
you doing to prevent this from happening again?

Le sigh.

